# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Ο Ρικο δεν ειναι καλα

## alex1986lunatic

Ο Ρικο δεν ειναι καλα. Χθες παρατηρησα οι κουτσουλιες ειχαν πολυ νερο αλλα κατα τα αλλα ηταν κινητικος και ετρωγε κανονικα. Αλλα σημερα κοιμαται ολη μερα. Οι κουτσουλιες το πρωι μου φανηκαν καλυτερες απο χθες αλλα τον αλλαξα χαρτι πριν κανα 2ωρο για να δω με σιγουρια αλλα ακομα δεν εχει κανει καμια. Τι να κανω; Λεω να τον παω κατευθειαν σε γιατρο. Τι εφημερευει Σαββατο στη Θεσσαλονικη;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αλέξανδρε έχεις τη λίστα πτηνιάτρων που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ; Αν δεν την έχεις να στη στείλουμε. Αν την έχεις κάνε κάποια τηλέφωνα μήπως κάποιος είναι διαθέσιμος!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Βρηκα καποιον διαθεσιμο και τον πηγα.  Εξετασε σε μικροσκοπιο τα κοπρανα του και μου λεει για βακτηριακη υπεραναπτυξη. Μου δωσε αντιβιωση Flagyl 0,1ml ανα 12ωρο για 5 μερες. Επισης ειδε πολλα αδιασπαστα λιπη. Και γι αυτο μου ειπε να του δωσω διαιτα αυτες τις χαμηλη σε λιπαρα με πολλα λαχανικα και φρουτα. Να μη του δωσω σπορους. Εν τω μεταξυ ο ρικο δεν ειναι καλα. Σημερα δεν εχει φαει τπτ ολη μερα ουτε εχει πιει καθολου νερο. Του αλλαξα το χαρτι το μεσημερι για να δω καθαρα τις κουτσουλιες και δεν εχει κανει τπτ. Η μαλλον έχει καναδυο με ελαχιστο ασπρο. Τι συμβαινει; Φαινεται πολυ καταβεβλημενος, φοβαμαι πολυ οτι θα τον χασω....

----------


## xrisam

Πως θα κάνεις όμως αυτή την στιγμή δίαιτα στο πουλί? Είναι νηστικό και πρέπει να φάει...

Δοκίμασες αυγό βραστό ή κεχρί τσαμπί?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχω περάσει τέτοια ασθένεια με το ένα μου κοκατίλ και ξέρω πόσο δύσκολο είναι. Μέχρι να συνέλθει θα του έχεις διαθέσιμους σπόρους και κεχρί. Αν είναι εξημερωμένος (δεν θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή) προσπάθησε να του δώσεις εσύ κεχρί ή ηλιόσπορους ότι του αρέσει περισσότερο. Εμένα ο Αρθούρος μόνο έτσι έτρωγε αν του τα έδινα ένα ένα στο στόμα. Αν δεν πίνει καθόλου νερό πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αργά ή γρήγορα θα πάθει αφυδάτωση και θα πρέπει να του χορηγηθούν υγρά με ορό. Ίσως να πρέπει να το ταίσεις κρέμα εσύ, όπως έκανε η γιατρός μου στον Αρθούρο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τον ειδα προηγουμενως ηπιε νερακι! Τι να του ταισω ομως; Αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω κεχρι. Απο τι μπορει να προκληθηκε αυτο τωρα; Θα την παλεψει; Μου ειπε για την περιπτωση αφυδατωσης. Αν δε πινει νερο μονος του θα του δωσω με συριγγα. Αλλα τον μολις τον ειδα ηπιε λιγο.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν τρωει τπτ ομως...Προσπαθω να του ταισω κανα σπορακι αλλα δεν θελει

----------


## xrisam

Είναι εξημερωμένος?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από "εμφάνιση" πως είναι; Είναι φουσκωμένος; Κοιμάται με το κεφαλάκι στα φτερά του πίσω; Τα φτερά πτήσης είναι κάπως κατεβασμένα; Τα φτερά κοντά στην ουρίτσα του ανάμεσα στα φτερά πτήσης είναι ανασηκωμένα;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν ειναι φουσκωμενος, ουτε εχει το κεφαλακι του πισω. Εχει λιγο κατεβασμενα φτερα και κλεινει τα ματακια του σα να ξεκουραζετε. Μολις του δωσα με συριγγα την αντιβιωση. Την πηρε ολη. Τη συριγγα, μπορω να την πλεινω και να την ξαναχρησιμοποιησω;;

Και ναι ειναι εξημερωμενος!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι εγώ την ξαναχρησιμοποιούσα τη σύριγγα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα! Του το δίνεις από το στόμα;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ναι απο το στομα. Εσενα τι ακριβως ειχε Αρθουρος σου; Και πως το ξεπερασατε; Να ειμαι αισιοδοξος;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα είχε αρρωστήσει 2 φορές. Τη μία με τη βοήθεια του Δημήτρη από εδώ το ξεπέρασε σχετικά γρήγορα με φάρμακο από το στόμα, και τάισμα από εμένα. Ανέβαινε στο χέρι μου και έτρωγε έναν έναν τους ηλιόσπορους. Η δεύτερη φορά που ήταν πολύ σοβαρότερη τα πάθαμε όλα. Εμετούς, αφυδάτωση, χάλια κουτσουλιές, αδυνάτισμα, όλο το πακέτο. Αν δεν είχε μπει για νοσηλεία 5 ημέρες να του χορηγηθούν εκεί φάρμακα, οροί, τάισμα από το στόμα με κρέμα κλπ δεν θα τα είχε καταφέρει. Και ακόμα και μετά χρειάστηκαν ενέσεις και μια επανάληψη του αντιμυκητιακού γιατί ξαναφούσκωσε μια εβδομάδα μετά. Αλλά τον σώσαμε. Τα έχω πει περίπου στο πρώτο ποστ μου εδώ: Πολύ προσοχή στις χρωματιστές σχοινένιες πατήθρες!!!!!!

ακόμα δεν ξέρω αν ήταν 100% αυτός ο λόγος ή κάποιο μικρόβιο μιας και συνήλθε πλήρως και δεν χρειάστηκαν περαιτέρω εξετάσεις. 

Εγώ θα σου πω μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή να το παλέψεις και να είσαι αισιόδοξος. Δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς έχει και το κυριότερο την εμπειρία του γιατρού που τον είδε για να σου πω. Από τη δική μου περίπτωση ξέρω ότι από ένα σημείο και μετά το θέμα φεύγει από τα δικά μας χέρια και χρειάζεται ένας έμπειρος γιατρός και στην Ελλάδα σπανίζουν οι πτηνίατροι δυστυχώς. Αν ακόμα δεν κοιμάται με το κεφάλι του πίσω κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, δεν πάει στον πάτο του κλουβιού και αρχίσει να τρώει, τότε πιστεύω βελτιώνεται.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μολις κουτσουλησε..Ή μηπως ειναι εμετος;

----------


## jk21

Tο flagyl ειναι φαρμακο με αντιπρωτοζωικες ιδιοτητες (εναντια σε τριχομοναδες ,giardia κλπ ) και σε αναεροβια μικροβια .Ειχε καποια ενδειξη που να αποδικνυει το ειδος του μικροβιου; Υπαρχουν παμπολα αεροβια που δεν καλυπτονται απο αυτη  ...

το πουλι εχει σταματησει να τρωει ,για αυτο εχει μονο λευκο (ουρικο οξυ ) στην κουτσουλια του και οχι κεντρικο τμημα 

Να δωσεις τουλαχιστον almora plus ( διελυσε ενα φακελλακι σε ενα μεγαλο ποτηρι νερο και δωσε με συρριγκα λιγο λιγο στο στομα ,να παρει τουλαχιστον 1 ml ) .Eιναι δεξτροζη και ηλεκτρολυτες για ενεργεια .Το παιρνεις απο φαρμακειο .Αν ο γιατρος εχει κινητο ,παρε το οκ απο εκεινον 

Ειμαι ομως πολυ προβληματισμενος για την επιλογη του flagyl εκτος αν απο το μικροσκοπιο μπορει να δει την κατηγορια των μικροβιων .Αν ειναι gram + ή gram - ειναι εφικτο ,αλλα για το αν ειναι αναεροβια ή οχι δεν ξερω

----------


## jk21

τωρα ειδα την κουτσουλια  ... το πουλι κανει κουτσουλιες με αχωνευτους σπορους .Τρωει αλλα δεν μπορει να τους χωνεψει . Πιστευω οτι πρεπει να δοθει και αλλη αντιβιωση μαζι με την flagyl να καλυπτεται ευρυτερο φασμα .Επικοινωνησε αν μπορεις με το γιατρο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Επικοινωνησα μαζι του πριν δω το μηνυμα σου. Αυτος επιμενει να βγαλω τους σπορους απο το κλουβι και να του δωσω αφθονα λαχανικα. Ειναι σιγουρα κουτσουλια αυτο; Παιζει να ειναι εμετος; Κατι αλλο που μου ειπε ο γιατρος ειναι οτι ηταν σκληρη η κοιλια του. Αχ δεν ξερω......εχω αγχωθει παρα πολυ......

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αυτή η καφετί βουλίτσα δίπλα από την κουτσουλιά τι είναι; Ψάξε καλά στο κλουβί να δεις αν έχει στα κάγκελα κοντά εκεί που κάθεται σταγόνες καφετί ή σπόρους. Όταν κάνουν εμετό τον τινάζουν παντού.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Η καφετι βουλιτσα ειναι ουρα με λιγο αιμα. Οταν τον πηγα στον γιατρο, επειδη δεν ειχε καθολου κουτσουλιες αναγκαστηκε να παρει δειγμα κατευθειαν απο τον πωπω και τον πληγωσε λιγακι...Δημητρη μου φανηκε ο γιατρος πολυ σιγουρος για flagyl. Ισως οντως να ειδε κατι στο μικροσκοπιο. Επειδη δεν την εβρισκα στην αρχη στα φαρμακεια επικοινωνησα μαζι του ισως να επαιρνα καποια αλλη αλλα επεμεινε να την ψαξω να την βρω.

----------


## jk21

θα μπορουσε να ειναι και κουτσουλια και εμετος .Σε καθε περιπτωση πιστευω οτι το flagyl απο μονο του δεν αρκει ,εκτος αν εχει ενδειξεις σαφεις οτι ειναι σιγουρα αναεροβιο το μικροβιο του πουλιου

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τον γιατρο τον βρηκα απο τη λιστα του φορουμ. Υποθετω για να υπαρχει στη λιστα ειναι εμπιστος. Αμα θελεις Δημητρη σου στελνω πμ να σου πω ακριβως ποιος ειναι. Για τωρα λεω να κανω οτι μου ειπε και βλεπουμε απο δευτερα πως ειναι. Νερο πινει μονος του οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να του δωσω με συριγγα. Δεν τρωει ομως και ο γιατρος μου ειπε στο τηλ αυριο να του λιωσω χορταρικα και φρουτα, να τα αραιωσω με λιγο νερο και να του τα δωσω με συριγγα. Μου ειπε επισης οτι μπορω να αραιωσω το φαρμακο με λιγο χυμο πορτοκαλι. Αν και το δεχτηκε καλα σημερα λεω να το κανω και για ενεργεια. Τωρα κοιμαται, ελπιζω να ξημερωσουμε με το καλο...Τι αγχος ειναι αυτο παντως;; Με ανθρωπο δεν αγχωνεσαι τοσο.

----------


## jk21

Aλεξανδρε το φορουμ εχει συγκεντρωσει ονοματα γιατρων που εχουν επισκεφτει τα μελη του , πριν και μετα τη δημιουργια του φορουμ και ειναι γιατροι που δεχονται να ασχοληθουν με πτηνα .Το φορουμ δεν τους αξιολογει ουτε θετικα ουτε αρνητικα με το να τους εχει στη λιστα και φροντιζει ειτε οταν ενα μελος με καλα αποτελεσματα σε αρρωστο πουλακι του επισκεφθει (και το μαθουμε ) ενα γιατρο που δεν ηταν στη λιστα ,να τον προσθεσει ,οπως και το αντιθετο .Αν αποδεδειγμενα εχουμε ασχημη συμπεριφορα γιατρου προς μελος μας και ενημερωθουμε το ονομα του ,ειτε να τον αφαιρεσουμε ειτε να εχουμε το νου μας στο τελος ,αν κατι αντιστοιχο επαναληφθει ,να το κανουμε τοτε .Δεν αξιολογουμε τις γνωσεις ενος γιατρου (δεν ειμαστε αξιοι ) αλλα συνηθως τη συμπεριφορα του ,εκτος αν δρασει με τροπο που δειχνει οτι 100 % ειναι ασχετος και σε γνωσεις 

Στην περιπτωση σου ,δεν ειμαι ικανος να ξερω αν ο γιατρος σου εχει τη δυνατοτητα να ξερει την κατηγορια του μικροβιου που εχει το πουλακι σου ,αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι συνηθισμενες οι προσβολες απο αναεροβια μικροβια  ,ειπα οτι αν δεν ειναι σιγουρος για το ειδος ,θα επρεπε να καλυψει και με αλλο φαρμακο το φασμα δρασης 


Μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα .Ειτε οχι ειτε ναι (ευχομαι το δευτερο ) οποτε θες μας ενημερωνεις με πμ για το ποιος ειναι ο γιατρος

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Με ξυπνησε ο Ρικο εκανε εμετους. Επειγει. Τι να κανω;; Δεν βρισκω κανεναν γιατρο. Δεν ειναι καθολου καλα

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τελικα καταφερα να επικοινωνησω με το γιατρο που πηγα χθες. Μ' εστειλε να παρω αντιεμμετικο, το Primperan 1 σταγονα ανα 6ωρο. Νομιζω πως πλεον εχω μια πιο ολοκληρωμενη κατασταση για το Ρικο. Κατ'αρχας, ειναι νωχελικος, καθεται σε ενα σημειο και κλεινει τα ματια του οχι ομως φουσκωμενος, με λιγο χαμηλωμενα φτερα. Τον εχω δει ομως μερικες φορες να περιποιειται το φτερωμα. Δεν τρωει τιποτα, πινεις ομως νερο, πιο συχνα θα λεγα απο το φυσιολογικο. Σημερα τον ειδα να κουτσουλαει αλλα βγαζει μονο λευκο. Το πρωι εκανε σιγουρα εμετο και εβγαλε πολλα σπορακια. Η φωτογραφια που ανεβασα ειναι απο χθες το βραδυ και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αν ειναι εμετος ή κουτσουλια. Σε λιγο θα προσπαθησω να τον ταισω εγω με συριγγα. Θα σας ενημερωσω πως θα παει.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε αν δεν βλεπεις εστω μικρη βελτιωση ,πες του γιατρου για την πιθανοτητα αλλαγης αντιβιωσης ή συμπληρωσης με καποια αλλη

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Νομιζω πως εχω καλα νεα. Εχει αρχισει να κανει κανονικες κουτσουλιες! Ειναι πολυ σκουρες ομως. Επισης μετα το τελευταιο ταισμα με την κρεμα τον ειδα ενεργοποιηθηκε! Αυτη τη στιγμη εχει κατεβει κατω αλλα στεκεται κανονικα στα ποδια του με κλειστα ματια, δεν εχει αφεθει ομως ουτε ειναι φουσκωμενος. Νομιζω δεν ειναι κατι ανυσηχητικο, εχει ταλαιπωρηθει και χρειαζεται ακομα ξεκουραση. Τι λετε; Τελος, εμετο ευτυχως δεν ξανακανε.

----------


## jk21

τον εμετο τον εχει σταματησει το primperan 

οι κουτσουλιες ειναι σκουρες ειτε γιατι ειναι κρατημενα (σφηνωμενα ) κοπρανα για πολλες ωρες στο εντερο (για καποιο λογο δεν βγαινανε ) ή ειναι ενδειξη αιμοραγιας ψηλα στο εντερο (οχι χαμηλα στην αμαρα ) ή στο στομαχι .Μην σε τρομαζει απλα σου λεω τα ενδεχομενα και μαλλον ισχυει το καλυτερο (το πρωτο ) αν το πουλι δειχνει καλυτερα .Ελπιζω να δρασει η αντιβιωση .Αν υπηρχε μολυνση απο σφηνωμενα κοπραα στο εντερο (και προφανως ολη την προβληματικη μικροβιακη πανιδα που αναπτυχθηκε ) καθολου απιθανο να ειναι αναεροβια ,αφου οι συνθηκες ευνοοουσαν κατι τετοιο (ελλειψη οξυγονωσης στην περιοχη του εντερου και μολυσμενων αεριων αντι οξυγονου )

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εκανε κ αλλες κουτσουλιες με βελτιωμενο χρωμα και συσταση! Ειναι πρασινες πρασινες! Ειναι ενθαρρυντικο αυτο ε;

----------


## jk21

Nαι ειναι καλο !!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Φαινεται παντως πολυ ταλαιπωρημενος ο καημενος...Πλεον καθεται κατω...Νομιζω τον  εχω ταλαιπωρησει κ με το να πιανω καθε λιγο και λιγακι για να του δινω τα φαρμακα και το φαι του...

----------


## xrisam

Εύχομαι σύντομη ανάρρωση στον κούκλο Ρίκο σου!!! Όλα καλά να πάνε...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οι κουτσουλιες μας τωρα το βραδυ. Νομιζω ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο. Αν ηταν και λιγο πιο δραστηριος...Νομιζω ταλαιπωρηθηκε πολυ. Παντως τον ειδα πηγε εφαγε και λιγο σουπιοκοκκαλο!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Το αντιεμμετικο μου ειπε ο γιατρος να το δινω καθε 6 ωρες. Τελευταια του το εδωσα στις 8 το βραδυ. Να υποθεσω οτι δεν κανει να του δωσω στις 2 το βραδυ ε; Αυριο το πρωι τωρα ξανα ε;

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω για αυτο που μου λες για το αντιεμετικο ,αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι αντιβιωση που κανει υποχρεωτικη την περιοδικοτητα ,θα σου ελεγα (οχι εγκριτα ) οτι καλυτερα να το ενοχλησεις και να δωσεις ,μονο αν ξεκινησει εκεινη την ωρα εμετο ή οποτε ξεκινησει .Αλλιως οταν ξυπνησεις νωρις το πρωι 

δεν μου αρεσει η κουτσουλια του .Πολυ πρασινοκιτρινιλα  .... ας δουμε πως θα παει και αυριο .Ειτε γιατι ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις τα καταλληλα φαρμακα ,ειτε γιατι υπαρχει γιατρος και πρεπει να εχει την ευθυνη παροχης τους ,δεν θελω να σου πω κατι αλλο .Ομως αν το πρωι το πουλι συνεχιζει να ειναι χωρις μικρα (οχι απαραιτητα μεγαλα ) σημαδια βελτιωσης ,τοτε πρεπει να συζητησεις με το γιατρο ,ισως για συμπληρωματικη θεραπεια

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ελπίζω να γίνει καλά το μικρούλι!  
Υπομονή και δύναμη ! 
Προσοχή απο εδω και πέρα !
Περαστικά  :Ashamed0001:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καλησπερα, μιλησα με τον γιατρο σημερα. Δυστυχως δεν ειδα καποια βελτιωση σημερα. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι (μαλλον) προκειται για PDD (νοσος διατασης του προλοβου). Μου ειπε επισης για τωρα να συνεχισω να του δινω οτι του δινω και ισως χρειαστει να του δωσουμε και καποια μη-στεροειδη αντιφλεγμονοδη. Αλλα απ'οτι μου εξηγησε ειναι δυσκολη κατασταση για την οποια δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε και πολλα...Τελος για την αντιβιωση μου ειπε οτι αν θελω  για ψυχολογικους λογους μπορω να την αλλαξω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι ακριβώς εννοεί για ψυχολογικούς λόγους;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Για μενα...Για να μη σκεφτομαι οτι δεν εκανε αυτο που πρεπει και τετοια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το θέμα είναι να βρει κάτι άλλο που να λειτουργεί και να καλυτερεύσει το πουλάκι. Δεν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη εξέταση που να μπορεί να του κάνει για να διαπιστωθεί τι έχει ακριβώς;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Οτιδηποτε αλλο μου λεει μπορει και να ψοφησει στα χερια μας..Αλλα μου δωσε το οκ για αλλη αντιβιωση οποτε ειμαι ανοιχτος σε προτασεις.Αλλα λεει οτι το PDD ειναι νευρολογικης φυσης και η αντιβιωση δεν κανει τπτ. Ειναι για προληπτικους λογους. 

Προηγουμενως τον ειδα τσιμπησε απο μονος του λιγο κεχρι που του βαλα.

----------


## jk21

Αλεξη σου στελνω με πμ δοσολογια ειτε για το φαρμακο cosumix plus αν το βρεις σε μαγαζια με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα (ρωτα αν μπορουν να το φερουν και σε φαρμακειο γιατι ειναι της novartis  που εχει και ανθρωπινα φαρμακα ) ή το cotrim σιροπι απο φαρμακειο (και αυτο μπορει να χρειαστει να το παραγγελεις αν δεν το εχουν ετοιμοπαραδοτο αλλα το φερνουν συντομα ) με προτιμηση στο πρωτο φαρμακο 

το flagyl το παιρνει στο νερο ή στο στομα; σε τι δοσολογια ; 

θα ηθελα να εχεις το ok του γιατρου για το φαρμακο που σου ειπα και για συγκαταθεση του για παραλληλη χορηγηση χωρις να αφαιρεθει το flagyl αν αυτος κρινει οτι το flagyl καλυπτει κατι που εχει στο νου του και δεν καλυπτει το cosumix 

δεν αμφισβητω το γιατρο ,αλλα ειτε για ψυχολογικους ειτε για ουσιαστικους λογους ,θα ηθελα να δωσεις και το αλλο φαρμακο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Σ'ευχαριστω δημητρη. Η δοσολογια του flagyl ειναι 1ml στο στομα ανα 12ωρο. Θα ψαξω αυτα που μου ειπες και θα επικοινωνησω με το γιατρο.

----------


## jk21

των ποσων mg εχεις flagyl ; δεν ελεγχω τον γιατρο αλλα συγκεντρωνω προτεινομενες δοσολογιες αναλογα της περιπτωση απο γιατρους

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ξερει κανεις δοσολογια που πρεπει να δωσω στο Ρικο κρεμα νεοσσων;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη να σου πω, θα έλεγα δώστου μέχρι να δεις ότι χορταίνει κάπως. Πως είναι σήμερα;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Στα ιδια ειναι. Αλλα πηγα χθες σε αλλο γιατρο. Τον εξετασε πολυ πιο διεξοδικα. Καλλιεργεια δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε γιατι εχει παρει αντιβιωση. Του εβγαλε ακτινογραφια και ειδε ξενο αντικειμενο στο εντερο. Μπορει να φταιει αυτο αλλα μπορει και οχι. Του αλλαξε αντιβιωση, του εδωσε Baytril 0,5ml σε 50ml νερου. Επισης μου ειπε να τον ταιζω με κρεμα νεοσσων. Θα δουμε πως θα παει και αν δε βελτιωθει σε καναδυο μερες θα τον παω στην κτηνιατρικη για περαιτερω εξετασεις. Γενικα ο πρωτος γιατρος απ'οτι καταλαβαινω ειναι ψιλοαπαραδεκτος (η ιδια βεβαια δεν ειπε κατι) αλλα ενω του ειχα πει για καλλιεργεια ειπε και καλα δε χρειαζεται. Επισης ενω του προτεινα πολλες φορες να αλλαξουμε αντιβιωση επεμεινε σ'αυτη που ειχε δωσει. Τελος ακομα και να ειναι PDD, δεν μπορει ετσι απλα να κανεις διαγνωση. Στα μεγαλα πουλια γινεται με βιοψια, ενω στα μικρα πρεπει πρωτα να αποκλεισεις ολα τα αλλα. Επισης ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο σε μικρα πουλια. Μας διελυσε ο πρωτος γιατρος, ειχαμε διαγραψει το ρικο πριν την ωρα του. Χθες εκλαιγα ολη μερα. Οποιος θελει να μαθει το ονομα του, το στελνω σε πμ. Επισης νομιζω πρεπει να διαγραφει απο τη λιστα πτηνιατρων του φορουμ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αλέξανδρε στείλε μου με πμ και τους δύο γιατρούς και τον πρώτο και τον δεύτερο να το μεταφέρω στην υπόλοιπη διαχείριση. 

Αναρωτιέμαι αν παρουσίασε το ίδιο θέμα με τον δικό μου, αν έφαγε σκοινιά τελικά. Μακάρι τώρα με τον κατάλληλο γιατρό να συνέλθει το μικρό σου!!! Πίστη και υπομονή!

----------


## xrisam

Καλά έκανες και το έψαξες, μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά απο εδώ και πέρα.

Όπως λέει και η Κωνσταντίνα έχε πίστη...έχουμε δει πουλάκια πολύ χειρότερα που γίνανε τελικά καλά.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Kωνσταντινα εσεις πως ξεπερασατε το προβλημα του Αρθρουρου; Ο Ρικο δεν εχει καποια αλλαγη ακομα..Καθεται με κλειστα ματια την περισσοτερη ωρα. Μονος του δεν τρωει. Ευτυχως δεν εχει κανει ξανα εμμετο παρ'ολο που σταματησαμε το Primperan. Και κουτσουλαει αν και δεν ειναι και οι καλυτερες. Θα παρω ξανα το απογευμα τη γιατρο για να τον παμε αν ειναι αυριο απο την κτηνιατρικη σχολη για περαιτερω εξετασεις.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ του έδινα αντιμυκητιακό γιατί είχαν δημιουργηθεί μύκητες και αντιβίωση ενέσιμη για να δράσει πιο γρήγορα. Είχε πάει για νοσηλεία στη γιατρό, από Σάββατο μέχρι Τετάρτη έμεινε εκεί. Αρχικά σε θερμοκοιτίδα για να είναι σε σταθερές συνθήκες υγρασίας και θερμοκρασίας και μετά όσο καλυτέρευε, σε μεγάλο κλουβί γιατί το καμάρι μου είχε συνηθίσει από το σπίτι το κλουβί του και στη θερμοκοιτίδα γκρίνιαζε. Του έδινε και εκείνη τα ίδια φάρμακα που σου είπα πιο πάνω, κρέμα νεοσσών γιατί ήταν αδύνατος και ορούς για να μην αφυδατώνεται. Αντιεμετικό αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν του είχε δώσει γιατί ήθελε να βλέπει αν καλυτερεύει και δεν κάνει εμετό. 

Μετά συνέχισα τη θεραπεία σπίτι όταν έτρωγε πια μόνος του και είχε πάρει λίγο βάρος. Αυτό που τον έσωσε ήταν καθαρά η εμπειρία και η θέληση της γιατρού. Μου άφησε πολύ θετικές εμπειρίες γιατί έπαιρνα κάθε απόγευμα και με ενημέρωνε και όταν τον πήρα σπίτι με πήρε και εκείνη από μόνη της να ρωτήσει τι κάνει.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δυστυχως, ο Ρικο δεν ειχε καποια βελτιωση. Παραμενει στην ιδια κατασταση. Ξαναμιλησα με τη γιατρο και τη Δευτερα θα παω κοπρανα για εξετασεις. Αλλα μου λεει οτι δεν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα για πιο εξειδικευμενες εξετασεις..Αθηνα υπαρχει αυτη η δυνατοτητα; Τελος, μου ειπε αν μπορω να παραγγειλω την κρεμα Clinical Care της Harrison. Ξερει κανεις που θα τη βρω; Και γενικα μου ειπε να τον ταιζω με τροφες της Harrison. Θεωρει οτι ο συνδυασμος σπορων-με πολλα διαφορετικα εξτρα, αυτοσχεδιες αυγοτροφος, κτλ επιβαρυνουν τα πτηνα παρα τα προσφερουν μια ολοκληρωμενη διατροφη.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έψαξα στο ίντερνετ να δω ποια είναι αυτή η τροφή αλλά δεν την έχει πάρε το μάτι μου πουθενά. 

Στην Αθήνα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να σταλούν οι εξετάσεις για καλλιέργεια κλπ.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καλλιεργεια και δω γινεται. Αλλα για αλλες εξετασεις πιο εξειδικευμενες τις οποιες δεν ανεφερε, δεν υπαρχει δυνατοτητα. Τι αλλες εξετασεις μπορουν να γινουν σε ενα κοκατιλ;
Clinical Care ειναι η σειρα καποιων προιοντων απ'οτι ειδα. Δεν μου ειπε ποια συγκεκριμενη...Υποθετω ειναι η recovery formula που ειναι για αρρωστα πτηνα. Εν τω μεταξυ το site της Harrison αποστελλει μονο στην Αμερικη....
Μολις ειδα εχει το *******..........αλλα ουτε αυτοι στελνουν ελλαδα.....

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι και εγώ αυτή υποθέτω πως εννοούσε, την recovery formula. Δεν γνωρίζω τι άλλες εξετάσεις μπορούν να γίνουν, δεν μου έχει τύχει. :/

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πειτε καμια συμβουλη για το ταισμα στο χερι. Φοβαμαι μηπως τον παραταιζω

----------


## jk21

http://www.harrisonsfoods.co.nz/recovery-formula.html

*Ingredients*
Soy protein isolate, Hi-oleic sunflower oil, Sugar, Calcium carbonate, Potassium chloride, Vitamin supplement (Vitamin A acetate, vitamin D3, dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate, vitamin B12, riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, niacin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, d-biotin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, sodium selenite, calcium carbonate, vegetable oil), Phosphatadyl choline, Di-calcium phosphate, Methionine, Vitamin E.


Mιξη πρωτεινης σογιας (μαλλον απολιπασμενο αλευρο ) , ηλιελαιου ,ζαχαρης ,ασβεστιου ,χλωριουχου καλιου και πολυβιταμινης 

θα ελεγα δηλαδη τριμμενος κιμας σογιας ,τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο ,ηλιελαιο και πολυβιταμινη για το αντιστοιχο βαρος των υπολοιπων υλικων  ,αλλα δεν σου προτεινω να φτιαξεις γιατι αν δεν εχει ταμπελα harrison , θα λεει ο γιατρος οτι πολυφορτωνουμε τα πουλια ... 

εν πασει περιπτωσει ,η αντιβιωση που σου εχει δωσει ,ειναι θεωρητικα η πιο δυνατη και αν προκειται για μικροβιακη λοιμωξη ,συνηθως αν δοθει εγκαιρα ,την αντιμετωπιζει 

Αν ο γιατρος αποκλειει παραλληλη μυκητιαση ,τοτε δεν νομιζω να εχεις να δωσεις κατι αλλο χωρις εξετασεις .Αν θες ρωτα τον (την ) αν  εχει αποκλεισει κατι τετοιο

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Παντως ενα καλο που εχουν τα πελετ ειναι οτι το πτηνο εχει σιγουρα ισορροπημενη διατροφη. Διαφορετικα νομιζω δεν μπορεις να ελεγχεις ακριβως τις ποσοτητες που τρωει απ'οτι του προσφερεις. Αμα εχουν χρωστικες, κτλ πιστευω οτι ειναι προτιμοτερο το σχημα σποροι+λαχανικα+φρουτα + αυγοτροφη αλλα αμα δεν εχουν τετοια και ειναι και βιολογικης προελευσης, γιατι οχι; Μου φαινεται πολυ καλη λυση. 

Στην καλλιεργεια φαινονται οι μυκητες;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Η μυκητιαση φαινεται στην καλλιεργεια;

----------


## jk21

Η μυκητιαση φαινεται ειτε αν δινει εμφανη σημαδια στον οισοφαγο ,ειτε αν ληφθει υλικο απο τον προλοβο .Τα κοπρανα δεν δινουν σαφη ενδειξη ,γιατι σε αυτα ετσι και αλλιως οι μυκητες σε χαμηλους πληθυσμους ειναι φυσιολογικο να υπαρχουν 

Περι pellet σε ειδικες καταστασεις οπως η δικη σου (αν ειναι αποδεκτα ) ή αν τα πουλια δεν τρωνε φρουτα και σαν συμπληρωμα ,δεν ειναι κατι κακο ,ισως το αντιθετο .Σε νορμαλ συνθηκες ,την αποψη μου θα την δεις αναλυτικα εδω 

*Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων και συγκεντρωμενα στο ποστ 27*

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ισως τελικα να ειναι και αναλογα το πουλι. Σε αλλα να ταιριαζει καλυτερα η φυσικη διατροφη και σε αλλα τα πελλετ

----------


## jk21

Αλεξη αυτο ειναι ενα αλλο θεμα και την αποψη μου την εχω καταθεσει εκει .Ο γιατρος που εχει αναλαβει την περιθαλψη του πουλιου ,αμα κρινει οτι στην περιπτωση του ειναι απαραιτητα να κανεις οτι σου προτεινει

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δε μιλουσα για το Ρικο τωρα. Γενικα το ελεγα, αλλα ναι ειναι off-topic

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Απο χθες το απογευμα η κατασταση του Ρικο αρχισε να βελτιωνεται!! Εχει αρχισει να ειναι πιο ενεργητικος, καθαριζεται κανονικα, αλλαξε η οψη του και το βλεμμα του! Σημερα τον ειδα να κανει προσπαθεια να φαει κανα σπορακι μονος τους! Βγαζει και καμια φωνουλα που και που! Τα κακα του ειναι πολυ καλα! Ακομα ομως χρειαζεται ξεκουραση. Συνεχιζω λοιπον αντιβιωση και ταισμα στο χερι. Δεν ξερω αμα εχει νοημα να παραγγειλω την Recovery Formula της Harrison's. Μεχρι να'ρθει απο το εξωτερικο παιζει να μη τη χρειαζομαι πλεον. Προτεινετε καποια αλλη κρεμα που μπορω να βρω Ελλαδα; Θα ηθελα τελος να μου πειτε συμβουλες για το πως να τον ταιζω σωστα στο χερι.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θα σας περιγραψω πως τον ταιζω και πειτε μου τι κανω λαθος γιατι δε θελω να του δημιουργησω κι αλλα προβληματα. Τον ταιζω καθε 4 ωρες. Προσπαθω να ελεγχω τον προλοβο και αν εχει αδειασει αλλα δεν εχω καθολου εμπειρια. Γι αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για τις ποσοτητες που πρεπει να τον ταιζω...Σε γενικες γραμμες του δινω 4-8ml κρεμας τη φορα. Ειναι καλα; Προσπαθω να το ρυθμιζω αναλογα με το ποσο εφαγε την προηγουμενη φορα αλλα δεν ξερω αν το κανω σωστα... Την κρεμα τη διαλυω με το διαλυμα του νερου που εχει το αντιβιοτικο (ετσι μου ειπε η πτηνιατρος). Θυμιζω οτι το διαλυμα ειναι 0,5ml Baytril σε 50ml νερου. Πρεπει να ζεσταινουμε τη κρεμα και σε ενηλικα κοκατιλ; Σε τι θερμοκρασια; Αυτο θα επηρρεασει την αντιβιωση; Μεχρι τωρα του το δινω σε θερμοκρασια-ειναι πολυ ζεστο το σπιτι, γυρω στους 30 (δεν αναβω κλιματισμο για να μην τον κρυωσω). Χρειαζομαι συμβουλες οπωσδηποτε. Τελος, ποια κρεμα να παρω; Διαβασα για την Exact που εχει προβιοτικα και βοηθα για τους μυκητες. Τι λετε;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αλέξανδρε είμαι τελείως άπειρη στο θέμα αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να σε βοηθήσω κάπως.

Αν δεις αυτό το άρθρο Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι (Handfeeding)

αναφέρει πόσα ml πρέπει να ταΐζουμε τους νεοσσούς κοκατίλ: 

1-4 ημερών --------- ταΐζουμε κάθε 2 ώρες* ---------------- 1-2 ml
5-7 ημερών --------- κάθε 3 ώρες* -------------------------- 2-3 ml
8-14 ημερών ------- 7:00, 11:00, 15:00, 19:00,23:00 ---- 4-6 ml
15-24 ημερών ------ 7:00, 12:00, 17:00, 23:00 ----------- 7-10 ml
25-34 ημερών------ 7:00, 17:00, 23:00-------------------- 11-15 ml
35-44 ημερών ------ 7:00, 19:00 --------------------------- 11-15 ml
45 ημερών ---------- 19:00 -----------------------------------11-15 ml

επίσης νομίζω ότι ένας καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να μετράς το βάρος του. Αν το ταίζεις σωστά δεν θα αδυνατίζει, αν το ταίζεις πολύ θα παχαίνει.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Παιδια ο Ρικο το βραδυ εφαγε κανονικα! :Happy0064: Δεν τον ταισα στο χερι γιατι φοβηθηκα μην τον βαρυνω

----------


## jk21

η αντιβιωση αρχισε να δειχνει τα αποτελεσματα της 

ως προς το θεμα της τροφης ,ρωτησε το γιατρο σου να σου πει αν μπορει η προταση του να αντικατασταθει με κατι αλλο και αν οχι ,τι ειναι αυτο που την κανει να διαφερει

----------


## alex1986lunatic

O Ρικο οπως εχει αρχισει να τρωει απο μονος του. Τον ζυγισα ομως σημερα και εχει χασει βαρος. Ειναι 84γρ απο 104γρ. Γι αυτο λεω να συνεχισω να τον ταιζω απο το στομα για να παρει βαρος. Ελεγα να μειωσω ομως λιγο τη συχνοτητα. Αντι ανα 4 ωρες να το κανω ανα 5, δλδ 3 φορες τη μερα. Τι λετε;

----------


## jk21

να του δινεις το συχνοτερο που μπορεις και οσο ζητα .Αν ζητα και μπορεις ,μην σκεφτεσαι ποση ωρα εχει περασει 

Αν φτιαχνεις κρεμα ,να ειναι με νερο που εχει μεσα φαρμακο

----------


## Cristina

Περαστικά στο Ρικο , Αλέξανδρε! Όλα θα πάνε καλά! 
Το νερό που θα ανακατεύεις την κρέμα πρέπει να είναι ζεστό ( θα βρεις την σωστή θερμοκρασία στο άρθρο που σου είπε η Κωνσταντίνα). Φαντάζομαι πως ισχύει το ίδιο και για τα μεγάλα πουλιά όπως και στους νεοσσούς. Δεν είναι τόσο υψηλή για να πειράζει την αντιβίωση. Όταν τάιζα τον Μπουμπι μου , ζέσταινα το νερό σε μπρίκι και μετρούσα την θερμοκρασία με θερμόμετρο για σιγουριά. 
Ελπίζω να μην σου δίνω λάθος πληροφορίες, εάν κάποιος ξέρει καλύτερα από μένα, να με διορθώσει. 
Μην αγχώνεσαι, θα γίνει καλά! Οι συμβουλές που παίρνεις απο το φόρουμ είναι πολύτιμες!(Φυσικά δεν κάνουμε στην άκρη τους γιατρούς...)

----------


## jk21

Σε ενηλικα δεν ειναι πολυ κρισιμη η θερμοκρασια ,αλλα σιγουρα οχι χαμηλη .Απλα δεν μας αγχωνει αν δεν ειναι 38 με 39 και ειναι πχ 25 με 30 .Αρκει να μην ειναι ηδη αρρωστο το πουλι απο μυκητες και slow crop

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Να ρωτησω κατι ακομα. Παιζει να επηρρεαζει το ρικο και η ζεστη; Γιατι εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν αρχισει να πεφτει ο ηλιο και να δροσιζει λιγο ειναι πιο δραστηριος.

----------


## Cristina

Και τα υγιή πουλάκια τα πειράζει η πολύ ζέστη. Τα δικά μου όταν κάνει πολύ ζέστη, τα βάζω μέσα στο σπίτι, που είναι πιο δροσερά. Και όταν χτυπάει ο καύσωνας τα έχω με κλιματιστικό ( όχι να χτυπάει πάνω τους, φυσικά). Θα το καταλάβεις εάν δεις ότι έχει τα φτερά λίγο ανοιχτά, τα κρατάει όχι κολλημένα στο σώμα, η μύτη γίνεται πιο ροζ (εφόσον είναι ανοιχτόχρωμη), τα ποδαράκια είναι πολύ ζεστά ( είναι ήμερο το δικό σου και τολμάς να το δοκιμάσεις). 
Βάλε το Ρικο  λίγο μέσα στο σπίτι , όταν κάνει πολύ ζέστη , θα  έχει και παρέα...

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αυτες τις μερες που δεν ειναι καλα δεν τον βγαζω εξω. Να αναβα καθολου κλιματιστικο να δροσιζοταν λετε;

----------


## Cristina

Πως είναι ο Ρικο σήμερα; 
 Αφού το έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι, έξω δεν κάνει και τόσο ζεστή, πιστεύω κάποια δροσιά θα την έχει. Το πολύ πολύ εάν δείχνει ότι ζεσταίνεται, βάλε στην χαμηλότερη σκάλα (low), στους 26 βαθμούς για να δροσίζει λίγο.Μα δούμε τι θα πει και ο κύριος Δημητρης για το κλιματιστικό.
Πρόσεξε να μην είναι ποτέ σε ρεύματα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ο Ρικο μερα με τη μερα βελτιωνεται. Σημερα πηγα κουτσουλιες του στο εργαστηρι παρασιτολογιας της κτηνιατρικης για εξετασεις. Εχουμε ακομα 2 μερες αντιβιωση και μιλαμε μετα με τη γιατρο. Παντως κατι που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι ενω ειναι πολυ πιο ενεργητικος, τρωει και κανει παιχνιδια, κοιμαται συχνα. Θα βαλει το κεφαλακι στο φτερο και θα ριξει εναν υπνακο αρκετα συχνα. Οταν δεν ηταν καλα δεν το εκανε αυτο, αντιθετα καθοταν νωχελικος με κλειστα ματια. Μου μοιαζει σαν τον αρρωστο, που οταν αρχιζει και συνερχεται εχει αναγκη απο υπνο για να βρει τις δυναμεις του. Τι λετε; Ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο; Παιζει να ειναι και παρενεργεια της αντιβιωσης;

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω να σου πω για τη συμπεριφορα  ...

για το κλιματιστικο ,αν μπει ,να ειναι το πουλι μακρια απο το ρευμα αερα που δημιουργει ,να ελεγχεται η υγρασια στο χωρο να μην πεσει πολυ χαμηλα και σιγουρα να ειναι καθαροι οι αεραγωγοι του ,γιατι μπορει σε ευαισθητους οργανισμους σαν αυτον ενος πουλιου που ηδη ειχε προβλημα ,μπορει να επιβαρυνει με κανενα μικροβιο

----------


## Cristina

Χαίρομαι που πάει καλά! 
Μπορεί και να είναι ταλαιπωρημένο απ' όλη την κατάσταση. Με την παρασιτολογικη θα μάθεις πιο σίγουρα για το μικρόβιο που είχε. Δύναμη, Απόστολε, θα περάσει και αυτό!

----------


## xrisam

Σιδερένιος!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

> Χαίρομαι που πάει καλά! 
> Μπορεί και να είναι ταλαιπωρημένο απ' όλη την κατάσταση. Με την παρασιτολογικη θα μάθεις πιο σίγουρα για το μικρόβιο που είχε. Δύναμη, Απόστολε, θα περάσει και αυτό!



Aλεξανδρο καλε με λενε!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αρχισαμε να παιρνουμε και βαρος! Ειμαστε 88γρ!

----------


## Cristina

Sorry για το όνομα!   :Ashamed0001:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αλέξανδρε πως πάει το μικρό σου ?
Αναρρώνει ?

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καλησπερα παιδια, ελειπα 3ημερο γι αυτο δεν ενημερωσα για την κατασταση μας. Ο Ρικο μια χαρα φαινεται. Η εξεταση κοπρανων δεν εδειξε κατι. Τρωει, πινει, κουτσουλαει, παιζει, φωναζει! Ηταν να τον δει η γιατρος πεμπτη-παρασκευη αλλα δεν μπορεσε γιατι ειχε χειρουργεια, γι αυτο θα τον παω απο Δευτερα. Αντιβιωση συνεχιζω να του δινω μεχρι να τον δει και του κανω και κανα ταισμα στο χερι. Επισης εχω κανει καποιες σκεψεις μετα την περιπετεια του τις οποιες θα συζητησω με τη γιατρο αλλα θελω να ακουσω και τις αποψεις σας. Καταρχας λεω να δοκιμασω να του αλλαξω διατροφη και να αρχισω να του δινω πελετ της Harrison's. Ακομα σκεφτομαι οτι ισως να μην ειναι μονο τα σκοινια επικινδυνα για τους παπαγαλους αλλα και τα ξυλα που μπορουν να μαδησουν (να σας θυμισω οτι η ακτινογραφια εδειξε ξενο σωμα στο εντερο). Ετσι λεω να αντικαταστησω τα ξυλινα παιχνιδια του με πλαστικα. Τις ξυλινες πατηθρες μαλλον θα τις κρατησω μιας και δεν τις μαδαει. Επισης, αν και σπανια κατεβαινει στον πατο του κλουβιου σχεδιαζω να του βαλω σχαρα, καθως το κλουβι δεν εχει. Απ'οτι εχω διαβασει το κουνελοσυρμα ειναι η καλυτερη λυση, ε; Τελος, υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα το προβλημα να δημιουργηθηκε απο ψυχολογικους παραγοντες. Την εβδομαδα που το εμφανισε, ειχα ξεκινησει κατι σεμιναρια και ελειπα σχεδον ολη μερα απο το σπιτι. Αν και καθε μερα πριν φυγω τον εβγαζα για λιγο, ισως η αλλαγη να τον επηρρεασε. Δεν ξερω λοιπον κατα ποσο ειναι καλο να ειναι τοσο δεμενος μαζι μου ο Ρικο. Ετσι λοιπον σκεφτομαι να του παρω παρεα. Τι λετε;

----------


## jk21

Γνωμη εχω να εκφρασω μονο για το θεμα της αντιβιωσης και την συμμετοχη της στη βελτιωση: μετα την χρηση baytril υπηρξε η βελτιωση ξεκαθαρα .Δεν ξερω τι συμμετοχη ειχε το ξενο σωμα στην λοιμωξη ,αλλα για μενα υπηρξε λοιμωξη

----------


## alex1986lunatic

> Γνωμη εχω να εκφρασω μονο για το θεμα της αντιβιωσης και την συμμετοχη της στη βελτιωση: μετα την χρηση baytril υπηρξε η βελτιωση ξεκαθαρα .Δεν ξερω τι συμμετοχη ειχε το ξενο σωμα στην λοιμωξη ,αλλα για μενα υπηρξε λοιμωξη


Σιγουρα υπηρξε λοιμωξη. Το θεμα ειναι τι την προκαλεσε

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Πηγαμε λοιπον σημερα για επανεξεταση. Τον βρηκε μια χαρα! Σταματαμε αντιβιωση. Συζητησα και τις αποριες που ανεφερα πιο πανω. Θα σας μεταφερω καποια απο αυτα που ειπωθηκαν. Αρχικα οσον αφορα τη διατροφη. Θεωρει οτι δεν μπορουμε να προσφερουμε εμεις με τους συνδυασμους που κανουμε απο σπορους-λαχανικα-φρουτα-αυγο τα απαραιτητα θρεπτικα συστατικα. Αντιθετα μια μελετημενη τροφη οπως η Harrison's μπορει να το κανει αυτο και οτι απο την εμπειρια της φερνει πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα στην υγεια των πτηνων, καθως η κυρια αιτια ασθενειων ειναι η κακη διατροφη. Σχετικα με τα παιχνιδια-κλαδια δεν πρεπει να αφηνουμε οτιδηποτε ο παπαγαλος το μαδαει και σπαει. Ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο και πρεπει να το αφαιρουμε αμεσα-ειτε ειναι πλαστικο, σκοινενιο, ξυλινο. Πρεπει να αφηνουμε στο κλουβι αντικειμενα με τα οποια παιζει αλλα χωρις να τα μασαει. Θεωρει επικινδυνες, επισης, τις σχαρες στον πατο, καθως εχει δει πολλα περιστατικα απο πουλια που παγιδευεται το ποδι τους. Προσωπικα, αποφασισα να δοκιμασω τις τροφες της Harrison's. Ηδη την παρηγγειλα και την περιμενω. Θα σας ενημερωσω πως παει. Τελος, δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αφησω το Ρικο να μασησει ξανα καποιο παιχνιδι. Θα ψαξω να του παρω παιχνιδια που εχουν πιο διαδραστικο χαρακτηρα και με τα οποια θα παιζει χωρις το φοβο να καταπιει κανα κομματι.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θεωρεί καλύτερο να μην έχουμε σχάρα και να μπορεί το πτηνό να τρώει τις ακαθαρσίες του ή βρώμικους σπόρους από τον πάτο; Τότε έχει μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο ασθένειας γιατί ακόμα και καθημερινά να αλλάζεις υπόστρωμα, μέσα στην ημέρα θα μείνουν κουτσουλιές. Συμφωνώ πως τα καλύτερα παιχνίδια είναι τα διαδραστικά όχι μόνο από αδυναμία κατάποσης αλλά και γιατί δουλεύουν καλύτερα το μυαλό του παπαγάλου!!!

----------


## jk21

Σιδερενιο το πουλακι !!! να συνεχισει παντα ετσι !


απο κει και περα ,θα ηθελα τη γνωμη της γιατρου ,που ισως σωστα λεει οτι με σοβαρες ερευνες και μελετες πανω στα πουλια οι εταιριες εχουν πληρη διαιτολογια που δεν αφηνουν διατροφικες ελλειψεις και δεν δημιουργουνε προβληματα ....

ποια απο τις παρακατω μεγαλες εταιριες του χωρου  ,δεν εχει λαβει σοβαρα υποψη της τις οποιες ερευνες ,πανω στις αναγκες για λιπαρα ενος κοκατιλ ;

γιατι 2 % διαφορα ,δεν ειναι μια ευκαταφρονητη διαφορα ! για να καταλαβεις τι λεω ,αν αυτα τα ποσοστα τα ειχαμε σε δυο μιγματα σπορων τους , θα επρεπε το πιο λιπαρο μιγμα που εχει 8 % ,να ειχε 5 % περισσοτερο απο το αλλο καποιον λιπαρο σπορο με διατροφικη συσταση λιπαρων 40 %  .....  

και να μην ξεχναμε οτι 2 % επιπλεον λιπαρα 6% σε διατροφη 100 γρ ειναι  33 % περισσοτερα λιπαρα απο πριν .....

http://www.versele-laga.eu/NUTRI/Nut...&ani=261&rac=0

Protein
14
%



 Fat content
8
%



http://store.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/...oductinfo/ALF/

*Guaranteed Analysis:* Crude protein (min.) 14%, crude fat (min.) 6%


και μια ακομα ερωτηση ... τα 6 % της μιας εταιριας και τα 8 % της αλλης εταιριας ,οταν αποτελουν μια πληρη και μελετημενη τροφη και οι σποροι δεν εχουν θεση στο διαιτολογιο των πουλιων και μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν απο αυτα τα pellet ( για να μην δινει ο καθενας μας οτι του καπνισει ) ειναι για πουλια που ζουνε σε περιβαλλον βορειας ευρωπης ή αμερικης , νοτιας ευρωπης ή της φλοριδα ή μηπως ειναι για την αυστραλια ( ξερω γω ... ) που ειναι η πατριδα των cockatiel ;

επισης ειναι για κοκατιλ που ειναι συνεχως σε μικρο κλουβι ή που κινουνται τουλαχιστον σε δωματιο;

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δημητρη, απ'αυτο που καταλαβαινω η φαση ειναι οπως με τους σκυλους-γατες. Κακως τα λεμε πελετ. Κροκετες επρεπε να λεμε τις τροφες τυπου Harrison. Και οπως η συνιστωμενη διατροφη σε σκυλους-γατες ειναι οι κροκετες, κατι αντιστοιχο ισχυει πλεον και με τους παπαγαλους. Σιγουρα δεν μπορει ποτε να ειναι ακριβως η τροφη που χρειαζεται το εκαστοτε ζωο την εκαστοτε περιοδο. Αλλα μακροπροθεσμα του παρεχει στην θεωρια την οσο πιο δυνατη ισορροπημενη διατροφη. Θα δω και στην πραξη και στην πορεια το ξανασυζηταμε. Παντως και μονο που δε θα εχει τη δυνατοτητα να επιλεγει μονο τους σπορους που του αρεσουν και να αφηνει οτι δε θελει ειναι σημαντικο προτερημα των κροκετων.

ΥΓ: Η τροφη που θα ξεκινησουμε ειναι η *High Potency*. Guaranteed Analysis*:* Crude protein (min.) 20%, crude fat (min.) 12%, crude fiber (max.) 5%, moisture (max.) 10%. Παντως, δε νομιζω η διαφορα να εγγυται μονο στα ποσοστα πρωτεινης-λιπους. Λογικα ειναι και στην ποιοτητα αυτων. Θα παραθεσω τα συστατικα της για οποιον ενδιαφερεται:
*Hulled Grey Millet, *Ground Hull-less Barley, *Ground Soybeans, *Ground  Yellow Corn, *Ground Shelled Peanuts, *Ground Shelled Sunflower Seeds,  *Ground Green Peas, *Ground Lentils, *Ground Toasted Oat Groats, *Ground  Rice, *Sunflower Oil, *Chia Seed, *Ground Alfalfa, Calcium Carbonate,  Montmorillonite Clay, *Ground Dried Sea Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Sea  Salt, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, *Algae  Meal, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Dl-Alpha Tocopheryl  Acetate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, D-Calcium  Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, D-Biotin,  Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate,  Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Carbonate, *Vegetable Oil

*CERTIFIED ORGANIC INGREDIENT

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μιας και το θέμα προκάλεσε μια αμφιβολία για το αν κάνουμε καλά που δίνουμε σπόρους, έκατσα και έψαξα για αρκετή ώρα στο ίντερνετ ως προς τι είναι το καταλληλότερο. Όπου και να διάβασα κανείς δεν ήταν απόλυτος, μόνο πέλλετς ή μόνο σπόρους. Όλοι προτείνουν την ποικιλία ως ιδανικότερο για τη διατροφή τους. Σπόροι, πέλλετς και φυσικά λαχανικά. Όλα τα χρειάζονται για μια υγιή ζωή. Εξάλλου στη φύση δεν έχουν πέλλετς και δεν τρώνε αποκλειστικά σπόρους. Αλλά έντομα, καρπούς και ότι βρουν διαθέσιμο. Την αντίστοιχη ποικιλία οφείλουμε να τους παρέχουμε και εμείς. 

Εγώ τη λύση για το να μην είναι επιλεκτικά τη βρήκα. Έκατσα και υπολόγισα τι ποσότητα τρώνε μέσα στην ημέρα και τους βάζω ακριβώς τόσο. Αποτέλεσμα να μην τρώνε μόνο τους σπόρους που θέλουν εκείνα, αλλά ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο στο μπολ τους! Εννοείται υπάρχουν και λαχανικά διαθέσιμα. 

Και η δική μου πτηνίατρος υποστηρίζει πως σε μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλους όπως πχ κοκατίλ, δίνουμε μισό μισό. Μισούς σπόρους και μισά πέλλετς.

----------


## jk21

η τροφη αυτη που λες , ειναι αναγκαια στη φαση μετα την ασθενεια .Δεν ειναι για ολο το χρονο .Ισως σου τη συστησει και για καποια αλλη περιοδο αυξημενων αναγκων .η συνηθης για ενηλικα ειναι αυτη με 14 % πρωτεινη 

Να σαι σιγουρα ,οτι ειδικα μακροπροθεσμα ,δυο τροφες εταιριων που θεωρητικα θα επρεπε να εχουν την εμπιστοσυνη των γιατρων (και οι δυο τεραστια ονοματα ) θα εχουν σιγουρα διαφορετικα αποτελεσματα αν τις κανανε χρηση ιδια πουλια (ιδιοι οργανισμοι ) ,σε ιδιο περιβαλλον .Αν δεν ηταν η αποκλειστικη τροφη ,τοτε μπορει οχι .Αλλα εδω συστηνονται ως η αποκλειστικη .Απο την αλλη αν δεν ειναι η αποκλειστικη ,αυτοματα χανουν το σλογκαν οτι καλυπτουν πληρως τις αναγκες ,αφου εκει παιζει ρολο και το υπολοιπο διαιτολογιο .

Δεν σου απορριπτω το προιον ,ειδικα αν πραγματι ειναι απο υλικα οργανικης καλλιεργειας ,οπως λενε για τα  harrisons ,ενισταμαι στις δικαιολογιες οσων τα υποστηριζουν θερμα ,για τους λογους τους .Σε καμμια περιπτωση η διατροφη χωρις πελλετ ή κροκετες ( οπως θες πεστα ) δεν εξασφαλιζει παντα σωστο διαιτολογιο (ειδικα αν ο κατοχος των πουλιων δεν ειναι γνωστης των σωστων αναγκων των πουλιων πχ μη εχοντας επαφη με ενα εγκυρα ενημερωμενο διαδικτυακο χωρο για τα πουλια που κατεχει ) ,αλλα και σε καμμια περιπτωση η διατροφη με κροκετες  δεν εξασφαλιζει και το αντιθετο ! αν ναι ,τοτε θα ηθελα να μαθω με ποιο απο τα παραπανω προιοντα και βαση ποιας ερευνας εξασφαλιζεται καλυτερα .Προφανως ενας επιστημονας εκτος απο εμπορικα σκευασματα ,γνωριζει και τις ερευνες που στηριχτηκανε οι επωνυμες μεγαλες εταιριες για να τα κατασκευασουν

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θα ηθελα να παρατηρησω οτι καλο ειναι το ιντερνετ για πληροφοριες, αλλα το οτι καποιο σαιτ λεει κατι δε σημαινει κατι το ιδιαιτερο. Συνηθως στο ιντερνετ αναπαραγονται πληροφοριες αβιαστα και χωρις ερευνα. Ειδικα αν δεν υπαρχουν πηγες και οι ιδιοτητες των ατομων που υπογραφουν αυτα τα αρθρα. Θα ειχε πολυ ενδιαφερον να ειχαμε τη γνωμη επιστημονων που εχουν μελετησει αυτες τις ερευνες ή ακομα καλυτερα εχουν συμμετασχει σε αυτες. Μεχρι να ανακαλυψουμε κανεναν νομιζω οι πιο εγκυρες γνωμες ειναι των πτηνιατρων. Οχι οτι οι αποψεις τους δεν μπορει να ειναι αποτελεσμα μεροληψιας, συμφεροντων, κτλ αλλα ειναι σε θεση να μελετησουν ερευνες και να κρινουν την επιστημονικη ορθοτητα τους και τα συμπερασματα τους.

Παιζει να ξερει κανεις κανενα λινκ καποιας δημοσιευμενης ερευνας;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν σου είπα να δέχεσαι αβίαστα τη γνώμη ανθρώπων από το ίντερνετ. Αλλά ακόμα και οι γνώμες των πτηνίατρων διαφέρουν. Εσένα λέει μόνο πέλλετς, εμένα υποστηρίζει και τα δύο μαζί. Και οι δυο τους είναι επιστήμονες και έχουν θεωρητικά σπουδάσει το ίδιο αντικείμενο. Γιατί λοιπόν οι γνώμες τους διαφέρουν; Και για πιο λόγο δεχόμαστε τη μία γνώμη και όχι την άλλη;  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Γιατι ολα ειναι θεμα ερμηνειας :winky: 
Αυτο που θελω να πω οτι ειναι καλυτερο να ακουμε τους πτηνιατρους μας παρα να ψαχνουμε μονοι μας στο ιντερνετ. Ισως θα ηταν καλυτερο και να προτρεπουμε νεα μελη να επισκεπτονται πτηνιατρους για συμβουλες παρα να διαβαζουν στο ιντερνετ. Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο κανει καλο τελικα στα πτηνα μας αυτη η νοοτροπια. Τα λεω ολα αυτα γιατι εγω ο ιδιος νιωθω οτι εκανα λαθος που διαμορφωσα μια εικονα για τις αναγκες των παπαγαλων μεσα απο το ιντερνετ. Δε θελω να ακουστω αφοριστικος, ουτε να παρεξηγηθω οτι κατηγορω το φορουμ-καμια σχεση! Ισα ισα το φορουμ ειναι πολυ τυπικο σε τετοια ζητημα. Αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι διαδυκτιακοι τοποι το ιδιο. Γι αυτο πιστευω οτι θα πρεπε ισως να τονιζουμε τα παραπανω στο φορουμ πιο εμφατικα.

----------


## jk21

οταν  μιλησα για επαφη με διαδικτυακο χωρο για πτηνα ,δεν το ανεφερα ως πηγη συζητησεων τυπου τσατ . Σιγουρα ενα ατομο που δεν εχει επαφη με ενα τετοιο χωρο και δεν αναφερομαι φυσικα αποκλειστικα στο δικο μας , πιθανοτατα να δινει στο πτηνο που εχει την ευθυνη ,καποιο μονοδιαστατο μιγμα σπορων ,αντε και κανενα χορταρικο και φρουτο και αυτα μονοδιαστατα . Οπως ξερεις ,οχι τα φορουμ ,αλλα οι γιατροι των ανθρωπων και οι διατροφολογοι ,συστηνουν στον ανθρωπο μια ποικιλη διατροφη και εγκυρες σελιδες διατροφολογικων ερευνων ,περιεχουν στοιχεια για την αξια των τροφων και που αυτες ξεχωριζουν .Οταν οι εταιριες που παραγουν κροκετες , οι ιδιες παρεχουν και μιγματα σπορων ή συνδιασμο τους , νομιζω δεν μπορουμε να αποκλειουμε καθε αλλη διατροφη εκτος της αποκλειστικοτητας των κροκετων .Εδω Αλεξανδρε θα βρεις και επιστημονικα στοιχεια για την αξια των σπορων ,ενω υπαρχουν και στοιχεια για πολλα χορταρικα και φρουτα που τα πουλια προτιμουν και τι δινουν σε αυτα .Eχουν δοθει και συνδεσμοι ερευνων σοβαρων επιστημονικων ιστοσελιδων ,που μιλουν και για τις αναγκες των πουλιων .Που σιγουρα δεν ειναι ιδιες παντου και παντα και για αυτο δεν υπαρχουν στανταρ τιμες 

πχ εδω  http://www.exoticpetmedicine.com/art...002-9/abstract

οταν λοιπον δεν υπαρχουν καποια ακριβη στανταρ (αν τα εχει ο επιστημονας που λες ,μπορει να στα δωσει να τα μαθουμε και μεις ) ακομα και στην επιστημη ,δεν βρισκω γιατι  η διατροφη με κροκετες να θελει να εχει την αποκλειστικοτητα της σωστης διατροφης .Βασικα πολλα μελη μας με υγειη πουλια ,για χρονια τωρα ,δεν ταιζουν αποκλειστικα πελλετ παρα μονο σε μικρο μερος της διαιτας ,συμπληρωμενο με σπορους και χορταρικα ,φρουτα ,ενω καποια αλλα δεν δινουν καθολου .Για ακομα μια φορα θα πω ,οτι απο τη μερια μου τουλαχιστον δεν ειμαι κατα των κροκετων με πρωτες υλες οργανικες (γιατι να σαι σιγουρος οτι υπαρχουν και αλλες εταιριες οπου η σογια και το καλαμποκι  πανε συννεφο στις τροφες τους ,ενω εχουν και τροφες που δεν υπαρχει καν γνωση ποια ειναι η πρωτη υλη ,περικλειοντας τα υλικα βασης στην ονομασια bakery products ) , αλλα αμφισβητω με συγκεκριμενα επιχειρηματα ,την επιμονη οσων τα στηριζουν ως αποκλειστικη πανακεια .Μπορει να εχουν δικαιο ,αλλα εγω νομιζω σου εδωσα επιχειρηματα πιο πανω ,γιατι στηριζω το οχι μονο κροκετες  (δεν ειπα οχι κροκετες γενικα ) ,δεν εχω δει ομως τα δικα τους να αναφερονται σε ελληνικα ή ξενα αρθρα σε εγκυρες ή μη εγκυρες ιστοσελιδες που να απαντουν στα ερωτηματα καποιου που θα διαβασει ενστασεις σαν αυτες που ειδες πιο πανω ,πανω στην στηριξη της κροκετας ως αποκλειστικης και σωστης διατροφης

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι εννοείς θέμα ερμηνείας; Πολύ απλά ακόμα και οι γνώμες μεταξύ των πτηνιάτρων διαφέρουν. Πως λοιπόν είμαστε σίγουροι ποια είναι η σωστή συμβουλή; Πήγαινε σε έναν ακόμα και ρώτησε τον να δούμε τι θα σου πει. Αν σου πει ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα τότε πάω πάσο. 

Δεν διαφωνώ πως πρέπει να ακούμε τους πτηνιάτρους, αλλά να έχουμε και στο νου μας πως στην Ελλάδα οι πραγματικοί πτηνίατροι, σπανίζουν μην σου πω είναι είδος προς εξαφάνιση. Δεν είμαστε στο εξωτερικό όπου υπάρχουν πραγματικά ειδικευμένοι στον τομέα πτηνίατροι. Ίσως για αυτό φαινόμαστε  κάπως διστακτικοί. Δεν ακυρώνω αυτά που σου πρότεινε. Το μόνο που λέω είναι πως τα κοκατίλ είναι σποροφάγα πτηνά στη φύση. Δεν μπορούμε ξαφνικά να τους δίνουμε μόνο ένα κυβάκι τροφής και να θεωρούμε πως καλύπτουμε με αυτό όλες τις διατροφικές τους ανάγκες, όπως δεν μπορούμε να τις καλύψουμε αποκλειστικά με σπόρους. Γιαυτό και πιστεύω στην ύπαρξη και των δύο, σπόρους-πέλλετ, στη διατροφή τους. 

Όσο για το ίντερνετ και τις συμβουλές που παρέχει, να σου πω πως αν δεν είχα μπει σε αυτό το χώρο, τα πουλιά μου θα ήταν ακόμα σε μια σταλιά κλουβί, με πλαστικές πατήθρες, κίτρινη "βιταμίνη", σπόρους με χρωματιστά μπισκοτάκια και τα περιβόητα παστέλια. Αυτές είναι βασικές γνώσεις, κοινά αποδεκτές που δεν χρειάζεται πτηνίατρος για να στις πει. Επίσης, δεν έχουν όλοι τη δυνατότητα ή την πρόσβαση σε ένα σωστό πτηνίατρο. Γιατί κτηνίατροι υπάρχουν πολλοί, αλλά αυτά τα δύο διαφέρουν. Εδώ λοιπόν είναι ένας χώρος που ακόμα και κάποιος αρχάριος όπως ήμουν εγώ ένα χρόνο πριν μπορεί να μπει και να βελτιώσει τη διαβίωση των πτηνών του κατά 10000%.

----------


## jk21

τελειωνοντας και επειδη μιλησες για μη εγκυρα στοιχεια που δινονται απο τα φορουμ ,στο παρον ποστ ,στο παρον φορουμ ,σου ειχε παραθεσει ενα συνδεσμο ο  οπου υπηρχε η θεση μου για τα pellets

στο θεμα εκεινο ,εκτος αλλων ενδιαφεροντων συνδεσμων (πχ του fao για τις πρωτες υλες τροφων σαν τις κροκετες ) ειχα παραθεσει και τους δυο που ακολουθουν ,μιας παγκοσμιου φημης γυναικας που την συνοδευει ο τιτλος  Alicia McWatters, Ph.D.

διαβασε εστω το ενα ,αν δεν το εχεις ηδη κανει 


http://www.africangreys.com/articles...on/pellets.htm

----------

